# 12v to 250 volt inverter?



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

i want to purchase a 12v to 250(220) volt inverter to run my water pump for backup want 5000w to 6000w surge with continuos 3000w run.

i think modified sine would be good enough but not sure any coments?


does anybody have any recomendations for where i can purchase one
i definitely want 12v input and understand its limitations.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

If you think you have to go 12v and mod sine then you can stack two Xantrex TR2412's to get your requirements.

A much better way to go would be to use a Magnum MS4024-AE 24vdc in and 120/240ac out.
Its sine wave, which will make anything you hook to it run better.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Like Jim-mi pointed out - you can't do it with 1 inverter. Main problem is 2500watts/12v is about the most you pull through any common cable. Really need to think about 24v or even 48v if you need to draw that much power.


----------



## SouthernLiving (Sep 16, 2008)

Out of curiousity, why are you partial to 12V?


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

i like the easy availability and cost of 12v gear i feel it will be easier to scale 
up as i can afford.

my water pump is the single biggest user of electricity (that i cant do without)and i want to be able to run it on days of heavy wind from a
2000 watt 12v wind turbine using only the 1200 ah battery bank i now
have.
i figure i should be able to run the pump 2 to 5 hours on heavy wind
days and still have the bank above 50% pump into storage tank pond and sprinklers etc 
the rest of the time days of low wind the turbine and solar can just keep the bank charged for houshold lighting etc.

and thanks jimmi that xantrex looks like what i will need.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Over the years a lot of folks who have "been there--done that" have reported\commented that the '12volt things' they had used were not on the same par as the 120vac counterparts. . . . . .their thoughts . .not mine.
For instance a 12vdc blender . . .one speed . . .on or off.
Now for my Vita-Mix blender . .120vac . . .its a multi speed Powerhouse and I love it. . . . I really dought that I would ever try to power it with my old Trace 2012 mod sign inverter.

I'm just trying to make the point that in this day and age your better off going with a good sign wave inverter.
In their time the Trace mod sign inverters were great . . .because there wasn't a good->affordable<- sign wave available to joe public . . . .not so any more.

For my older 12vdc chest fridg I use a big (100amp) Vanner 24v to 12v. If you all ready have 12v 'stuff', there is several voltage converters available.

Can your wind turbine be voltage converted to 24 or 48vdc . . ??


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

yes the turbine could be converted to 24 volt but then i would need another 
bank of batteries at 24 volt and my backup generator/ charger would also
need changing or replacement as it is only 12v.while i can see having seperate banks for different circuits as being a good thing later on especially
having a dedicated pump bank right now im just trying to get to self sufficient with limited funds and having all 12 volt means i can double
up uses for things untill i can expand on them.

im not realy interested in blenders and such i do have a 3000w 110 inverter
and a couple of others that i can run most any appliance i need with
but i do like being able to use automotive and marine accesories like pumps
and lights, radios etc and i know i can buy most everything in 24 volt as well
but it always seems to be harder to find and more expensive. 

as far as true sinewave and mod sine wave yes i would much prefer true sine wave but that is somewhere i can save a bit of money and put into panels
i will for now.


----------

